# code P1492



## tg900 (Jun 29, 2005)

Does anyone have any idea what this code means? P1492 EVAP Canister Purge Control/Solenoid Valve (Circuit) (Nissan, Infiniti) and another description on the code reader said "aux. emission control" I bought new vacuum connectors, since i happened to take notice that one of them was melted through. I have no idea what else to do, since the check engine light comes back after I erase the code. And, i dont want to go to the dealer and have him charge me a large sum of money to tell me it was something i could do myself. Thanks in advance


----------

